# update on my flux



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

ok, some good news and bad news... or good news all over according to how u want to look at things (id say good news all over) 
frame will ship today, I got a discount for the frame from the guys at competitive cyclist (cant say enough good things about their costumer service) so i payed $200 less than expected. (thats dos mil varos en mexican pesos) actually theyre on sale so if anybody wants to buy a flux theyll get the same price as me . however I had to switch from orange to clear satin silver otherwise it wouldnt be at my grandmas by the time I was there to pick it up. 
Im expecting to ride it by april 22. 
my hubs and discs arrived at my grandmas today. 
hope xc and hope minis. 

and i cant stop smiling!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> ok, some good news and bad news... or good news all over according to how u want to look at things (id say good news all over)
> frame will ship today, I got a discount for the frame from the guys at competitive cyclist (cant say enough good things about their costumer service) so i payed $200 less than expected. (thats dos mil varos en mexican pesos) actually theyre on sale so if anybody wants to buy a flux theyll get the same price as me . however I had to switch from orange to clear satin silver otherwise it wouldnt be at my grandmas by the time I was there to pick it up.
> Im expecting to ride it by april 22.
> my hubs and discs arrived at my grandas today.
> ...


Bummer on the color... why on the most expensive bikes you can't get more than 3 colors?? Try that with Mercedes!!!

OTOH... congratulations on the soon arrival!

Did you ordered your Hope QR's?? Otherwise, it'll not be as pimp! 

What fork will you be running?? Marathon XC? Fox Float RLC, TALAS?? Reba World Cup??


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Triphop,

Its is a very nice deal what you got from the store. Those guys from competitivecyclist.com are great. I bought an Intense Spyder from them three weeks ago and got a very nice deal as well. If you buy some components from them at the same time, the deal will be even better.
Don´t worry about the color, it is wonderful as well. My Flux is the same color. We will see each other in the following gathering riding the same color Flux.

Congratulations,

Fidel.



triphop said:


> ok, some good news and bad news... or good news all over according to how u want to look at things (id say good news all over)
> frame will ship today, I got a discount for the frame from the guys at competitive cyclist (cant say enough good things about their costumer service) so i payed $200 less than expected. (thats dos mil varos en mexican pesos) actually theyre on sale so if anybody wants to buy a flux theyll get the same price as me . however I had to switch from orange to clear satin silver otherwise it wouldnt be at my grandmas by the time I was there to pick it up.
> Im expecting to ride it by april 22.
> my hubs and discs arrived at my grandas today.
> ...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> ....
> Don´t worry about the color, it is wonderful as well. My Flux is the same color. We will see each other in the following gathering riding the same color Flux.


Ohhnoooo  We won't be able to distinguish you if you're riding same colored bikes!!!! One of you has to decide to put some peluchito morado to distinguish them!!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Ohhnoooo  We won't be able to distinguish you if you're riding same colored bikes!!!! One of you has to decide to put some peluchito morado to distinguish them!!!


Update on my Chameleon... SC is a little late on their production, it seems they got some trouble on a batch of tubes. Lucky, I was able to select newer colors, well I still love the silver, but Liquid Blue or Black Chrome looks pretty nice


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Ohhnoooo  We won't be able to distinguish you if you're riding same colored bikes!!!! One of you has to decide to put some peluchito morado to distinguish them!!!


Easy... the one with Pink Hopes is Trip's and the one with Purple Hopes is Vizcaino's.... is it too hard to differentiate pink from purple?? No.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Easy... the one with Pink Hopes is Trip's and the one with Purple Hopes is Vizcaino's.... is it too hard to differentiate pink from purple?? No.


One has an ugly green sticker!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> One has an ugly green sticker!


Nahhh...... with my impaired sight, I need to identify one with the Peluche, or at least an image of La Virgen de Guadalupe...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> One has an ugly green sticker!


What?? You mean Vizcaino DOES NOT want to be a Homer??

I thought that to become a Homer you had to buy a Turner AND remove the ugly-unnamable-XXX-green-stickers.

I thought he already had removed it... even if that pisses off Tony Ellsworth...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Ohhnoooo  We won't be able to distinguish you if you're riding same colored bikes!!!! One of you has to decide to put some peluchito morado to distinguish them!!!


I don´t think I can distinguish them even with the peluche. The blingness will probably get me blind at first sight.

Congratulations on ur new ride.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

I dont think theyve got pink hopes... if they had them I would have gone that route u know. cuz pink is punk! although purple is the new pink too! LOL 
ok seriously, i got the hope quick releases for the hubs and the quick release for the seatpost collar as well. silver front hub with blue skewer, blue back hub with blue skewer, blue seatpost collar and ... I got seduced by the bling side and got a blue Chris King headset
ohh and the fork is gonna be a marathon S (2004) 

now, if only i coulnd find a blue handlebar mount for my virgencita...  

OT. whats the deal with the ICT sticker? (search function is out) just a quick insight to bring me up to speed will do fine


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> I dont think theyve got pink hopes... if they had them I would have gone that route u know. cuz pink is punk! although purple is the new pink too! LOL
> ok seriously, i got the hope quick releases for the hubs and the quick release for the seatpost collar as well. silver front hub with blue skewer, blue back hub with blue skewer, blue seatpost collar and ... I got seduced by the bling side and got a blue Chris King headset
> ohh and the fork is gonna be a marathon S (2004)
> 
> ...


Quick summary... Tony Ellsworth patented the ICT idea developed by David Turner and forced then Turner to pay a fee and put the ICT stickers on Turner frames.

Dave Turner realized he could get a bike as good as before without paying royalties to his closest competitor and the outcome is the frame you'll get.

It's a painful history for Turner owners as Turner marketed the superiority of the HL for over 10 years and now sort of they had to drop it... which is not the best marketing move, despite the bikes riding as good as always.

I felt a difference from my former single pivot to my HL now.... but actually I can't say which is best because my riding is very varied with ups and downs... and the differences between both are marked on the ups and downs.

I prefer SP's for descending due to the brake squat, while I feel the HL is best for climbing, because the increased traction. Other than that, the Blade being superior to the Warp comes from the quality of the build and correctness of its geometry. Suspension wise, the shock makes more difference than the linkage itself.

In a nutshell... you got one of the best bikes money can buy, HL or not. You can sleep well at nights knowing your bike is superior or at least equal to any other bike.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

triphop said:


> ohh and the fork is gonna be a marathon S (2004)


Nice fork. I've got the same on my Burner.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Nice fork. I've got the same on my Burner.


It's a fork that despite being XC, is perfectly able to take some abuse... isn't it tiger??


----------



## Wherebob (Mar 29, 2006)

Glad to hear and seein your smilin!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Serioulsy: once Triphop gets his flux here and Vizcaino makes a trip here I can lend you my TNT rear and we can compare if there really is a difference. OTOH I think the Warp's pivot placement was higher than with the TNT so there should be significant differences in handling.

Cheers,

Mada


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> It's a fork that despite being XC, is perfectly able to take some abuse... isn't it tiger??


It has saved this man, who should know better, through many moments of foolishness.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> OTOH I think the Warp's pivot placement was higher than with the TNT so there should be significant differences in handling.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mada


Yes for pedaling.... but not much for braking. the pivot on my Warp is higher and forwards, which generates an angle similar to lower single pivots... is this angle what determinates the brake squat.

Furthermore, the pivot location for the HL generates an angle much lower and much less brake squat than either TNT or Warp. If finding the difference, while braking and fiding traction is hair splitting between a HL and a TNT, the difference btween the TNT and Warp is even lower.

Again... I'm not calling the HL the holy grail... In fact, due to it's characteristics, I liked more the SP than the HL for going down steep stuff. it's more confidence inspiring. The HL has somehow an overt the bars feel... I prefer the rear tyre skidding than going OTB.

And again, I really think that the shock settings, riding style and overall geometry make much more difference than the linkage itself.

If you have a picture from the side of both types of bikes, I can put them on the Linkage program for you, so you can see the differences thrown in by the coldness of numbers.

And again... I'm not bashing on Turners. They're terrific bikes, whatever suffix you wanna put on them. The geometry is very well dialed and that's far more important than the linkage.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh dear

I think some graphs and charts may be coming soon.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Oh dear
> 
> I think some graphs and charts may be coming soon.


Tiger... are you at home??

I'm trying to call you but no answer.
I have info on our shuttle.
Gimme a call.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm more a "practical" man nowadays, lets test them on the trail!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> I'm more a "practical" man nowadays, lets test them on the trail!


I can swap the rear ends. But I need a T40 bit...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Tiger... are you at home??
> 
> I'm trying to call you but no answer.
> I have info on our shuttle.
> Gimme a call.


Brooke had unplugged the phone!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> I can swap the rear ends. But I need a T40 bit...


I've got the T40s for it.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

*It arrived!*

now all i got to do is go pick it up... and pay for it

bring it back, and build it up... BTW Im gonna get a thompson stem for it, but if u guys can talk me into getting another stem that would be good, and I need some suggestions on a handlebar. 
PS. where/how could i get some more blue bits and pieces to give it some color?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

triphop said:


> now all i got to do is go pick it up... and pay for it
> 
> bring it back, and build it up... BTW Im gonna get a thompson stem for it, but if u guys can talk me into getting another stem that would be good, and I need some suggestions on a handlebar.


nah, thompson is what you deserve... seriuosly, is there anything nicer than a beatiful CNCed stem?



triphop said:


> PS. where/how could i get some more blue bits and pieces to give it some color?


You could use a crayon, but that would be cheap.

As for ideas.... brake levers (i know they are out there, but dunno the manufacturer), brake hoses...

But again, there is also crayon 

congrats on the ride!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Get a Silver Thomson... they just look awesome!!!!!! shiny bling bling baby...

About the blue stuff, did you see that store close to your house that says 'Comex'? I bet you can buy a nice blue color and just splash some of it on your frame... j/k...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> BTW Im gonna get a thompson stem for it, but if u guys can talk me into getting another stem that would be good, and I need some suggestions on a handlebar.
> PS. where/how could i get some more blue bits and pieces to give it some color?


Handlebar - Answer Protaper (just ask Tigerdog how good are those)

As for blue parts... you NEED a Hope stem, qr seat clamp, hubs, brakes (yeah, they make it in any anodized color you want, being blue one of them), levers and blue CK headset.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Handlebar - Answer Protaper (just ask Tigerdog how good are those)
> 
> As for blue parts... you NEED a Hope stem, qr seat clamp, hubs, brakes (yeah, they make it in any anodized color you want, being blue one of them), levers and blue CK headset.


well... thomson silver beats hope blue.... Well, its a matter of taste, I think that Thomson's are more sleek (even if they only come in silver or black) and cost the same.

Salsa makes some awesome QR, but again, only black and in silver.

Don't you want to put a RS Tora? I hear they are blue


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

You can get the new Hope rotors with a blue carrier too. As for bars, I love my protaper carbon, but I think bar rise and sweep is kind of a personal preference. Go with a shape you know feels good to you.

Blue spoke nipples. Blue tyres. Blue rims (Velocity VXC). Blue bolts on everything. Blue saddle. Blue chainrings. Blue cranks. If you're willing to hunt stuff down you can find a lot of blue (some of it may suck though!).


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> well... thomson silver beats hope blue....


May I suggest a pewter Hope... now, that's a sick looking stem!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> You can get the new Hope rotors with a blue carrier too. As for bars, I love my protaper carbon, but I think bar rise and sweep is kind of a personal preference. Go with a shape you know feels good to you.
> 
> Blue spoke nipples. Blue tyres. Blue rims (Velocity VXC). Blue bolts on everything. Blue saddle. Blue chainrings. Blue cranks. If you're willing to hunt stuff down you can find a lot of blue (some of it may suck though!).


You don't want to abuse on the use of blue, it would be overwhelming. What you want to have is a good balance; just personal preferences though.

Imagine these ones

1)	Blue rims + brass nipples + black spokes + blue hubs
2)	Black rims + blue anodized nipples + silver spokes + blue hubs (this one would be my favorite) 
3)	Silver rims + blue anodized nipples + silver spokes + blue hubs
4)	Black rims + brass nipples + blue anodized spokes +black hubs

I usually don't like rims or spokes in other colour than black. However, with blue nipples, silver rims or spokes contribute to increase the blingy look.

Ohhh&#8230; forgot it&#8230;. IMO, in terms of colour of the wheel, the bling factor comes from the nipples (and a close second from the hub). A contrasting colour looks just neat.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

ok, heres the blue bits ive got:
hubs, skewer, seatpost clamp, (hope) and headset (CK) 
I could swap cranks with my hardtail its got Truvativ stylo team in blue. Im gonna ask my LBS if hes got some blue nipples. 
Im quite set for the black thompson stem. I saw the hope blue but didnt quite do it for me. 

where could i get blue rims? (for a reasonable price) and blue bolts is something i was thinking of already... but i have no idea where to get them.

Im gonna look for the answear handlebars... they look nice. thanx guys


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

triphop said:


> ok, heres the blue bits ive got:
> hubs, skewer, seatpost clamp, (hope) and headset (CK)
> I could swap cranks with my hardtail its got Truvativ stylo team in blue. Im gonna ask my LBS if hes got some blue nipples.
> Im quite set for the black thompson stem. I saw the hope blue but didnt quite do it for me.
> ...


Like I said, some stuff won't be easy to get.

Mike Garcia: www.oddsandendos.com - he can set you up with Velocity VXC rims - last I checked they make thim in lots of colours and even do custom if you've got time. He also has coloured nipples and does excellent wheel builds.

He built my King ISO, SuperComp, DT 4.1d, red nipples for a really great price.

I love the protaper carbon bar. Light, strong and I got it for $80. Bought mine from a place that's gone out of business now, but check around.


----------

